# Uber App Text/Call OUTSIDE of App?!?!?!



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I've been driving for five years and have been through many updates of the Uber app - so I'm very familiar with it.

TL;DR: Is anyone else's Uber app trying to text outside of the app starting today?

Tonight, I got a text from my passenger outside of the app. Sometimes odd things happen so I just assumed it was still a relay number, but now I'm not sure I have his real phone number and he has mine. Here is what happened:

Rider 1: Text me that he will "be right there" and it came in outside the app. So I pulled into his building's parking garage to stay out of the bus stop. I went to text him in the app to tell him I was in the garage that I'll pull up when he's out, but it would only let me call (tried twice). Then I figured I'd just respond to his text, which I did, but he found me before he got it.

Rider 2: Pin was in the middle of a busy intersection which was obviously wrong, so I look up the actual address in Google Maps and purposely go around the block to make sure I'm at the correct address (one way streets). Right before I get there, he changes it to basically the same address but a few numbers off (same side of the street). He's no where to be found when I get there, though. I go to text him and find I only have the option to call him at what looked like a real phone number. At this point he only had 30 seconds before the timer was up (Uber tripped that I arrived before I did because of the weird way the intersection is designed) and I didn't want to risk him having my phone number if I had to cancel on him. I feel a little bad, but he didn't try to contact me at all either.

I know the app texting was working correctly yesterday. Is this happening to anyone else? If so, any idea if it's using the bypass numbers or real numbers? I prefer communications in the app in case there has any type of dispute. If there is a setting that got changed on app update, I can't find it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I've been driving for five years and have been through many updates of the Uber app - so I'm very familiar with it.
> 
> TL;DR: Is anyone else's Uber app trying to text outside of the app starting today?
> 
> ...


If you've really been driving for 5 years, then you know that this is the way it used to be done. Occasionally it's still done that way, usually when the rider hasn't updated their app in a long time, or the texting feature in the app is glitching for whatever reason.

No big deal.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

it happened once to me a few days ago, but not since then. I wouldn't reply because I didn't want him to have my cell @ # ... maybe he already has it - I dunno what the hell happened


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

CTK said:


> If you've really been driving for 5 years, then you know that this is the way it used to be done. Occasionally it's still done that way, usually when the rider hasn't updated their app in a long time, or the texting feature in the app is glitching for whatever reason.
> 
> No big deal.


I don't remember five years ago very well. &#129315; It was two pax in a row where this happened - so I'm thinking it's not likely due to pax not updating the app. I can buy it being a glitch. Have you tried to text a pax or have any pax text you today? Just curious if anyone else had this happen today or know it wasn't happening.



theMezz said:


> it happened once to me a few days ago, but not since then. I wouldn't reply because I didn't want him to have my cell @ # ... maybe he already has it - I dunno what the hell happened


Since I'm home, I just got "smart" and Googled the number that text me. It was an Uber generated number. At least that means my number is probably safe - or maybe only his is safe since my response came directly from my phone. Ugh.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Texts are working in the app again today! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The numbers are still encrypted. I just had a passenger today asked me if I was from the ski resorts because of the area code . The area code for uses for Denver is not the same area code as the Denver metro area has. I rarely use the in app messaging. Typically, I text from my third party app on my phone. I want those records if I need them. You don't have access to the ones in the app if you ever need a refer to anything.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> The numbers are still encrypted.


In my experience...usually... not always.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> The numbers are still encrypted. I just had a passenger today asked me if I was from the ski resorts because of the area code . The area code for uses for Denver is not the same area code as the Denver metro area has. I rarely use the in app messaging. Typically, I text from my third party app on my phone. I want those records if I need them. You don't have access to the ones in the app if you ever need a refer to anything.


Yeah, they usually are encrypted, however, the text came into my actual texting app and the number was "720" which is a Denver metro area code. I looked up the number later that night and it was one of Uber's numbers. However, not sure what the pax saw on their end when I text then back from my phone (not through the Uber app). Last night texts came through the app again - so it must have been a weird glitch the night before!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IDK I never delete any text messages . So when I go to text to passenger, it'll bring up the thread of texts associated with that number. So all text messages that have been sent to and from That encrypted passenger number, come-up. That tells me the encryption is working because Obviously the same number is getting rotated through multiple passengers. The phone number provided by the app is the same number regardless if you use it via app Messaging Or via a third-party messaging app. The number doesn't change. If The encryption didn't work outside of the app, you'd never be able to call PAX because the calls ultimately go through your phone's call app. It starts out as you initiating it through the app But It ultimately goes through your phone's call app. The in app's ability to call and message a passenger is fairly new. We used to never have that option. Yet phone numbers were encrypted. So since we got the ability to do everything within the app, are you guys thinking they Disabled the encryption but only When contact is made via a third-party text messaging app? I don't know how that would be possible since the phone number is ultimately still the same number. Both Uber and Lyft have instructions to not Give out my personal number to passenger and to be honest, It has seemed to work. I have not had a passenger call my phone Outside of the allotted window they allow. In fact, I've only had a couple passengers who have contacted me after the ride has ended. Both have been shortly following a ride and both had left a phone in my car.


----------



## KC[email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't know what I'm thinking. 🤣 It did concern me that the number was a 720 number and since I got a text that came through my messaging app, when this isn't how it's been working for me for the last year and a half, I was a bit concerned. However, after looking the number up, I could see it was an Uber relay number. When technology all of a sudden starts functioning differently/malfunctioning, it's not crazy to assume a possible issue with the coding that might reveal personal data. At least now I know that it's ok if this happens again! 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just heard this on my local news. They say it's just in Arizona but obviously its reached other areas. Hope this helps. :biggrin:

*Uber is testing out a new 1-800 number for people who don't use apps*

A vast majority of Americans - 96 percent, according to Pew Research - own a cell phone, but only 81 percent own a smartphone. For that minority, or for those who find a smartphone difficult to navigate, Uber is testing out a new way to hail a car: a 1-800 number.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/13/21136090/uber-1800-phone-number-no-apps-smartphone
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tests-telephone-bookings-in-arizona.379149/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Just heard this on my local news. They say it's just in Arizona but obviously its reached other areas. Hope this helps. :biggrin:
> 
> *Uber is testing out a new 1-800 number for people who don't use apps*
> 
> ...


I saw that headline yesterday. I'm surprised they haven't tried this sooner. Will this be the end to GoGoGrandparent?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I saw that headline yesterday. I'm surprised they haven't tried this sooner. Will this be the end to GoGoGrandparent?


No I doubt it because most people who request a ride on GoGoGrandparents are younger users requesting it for an elderly person. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I've been driving for five years and have been through many updates of the Uber app - so I'm very familiar with it.
> 
> TL;DR: Is anyone else's Uber app trying to text outside of the app starting today?
> 
> ...


Why you care if they have your phone nr .. it is business it happened to me several time . after I cancelled the rider they still call me .then I told them the ride had been cancelled by Uber &#128512; have nice day .. I have a lot of cancellation ..I cancelled the ride if the rider are not at his location and the risk are high to get ticket ..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Gby said:


> Why you care if they have your phone nr .. it is business it happened to me several time . after I cancelled the rider they still call me .then I told them the ride had been cancelled by Uber &#128512; have nice day .. I have a lot of cancellation ..I cancelled the ride if the rider are not at his location and the risk are high to get ticket ..


Because I don't want stalkers...especially p*ssed off stalkers! &#128513;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gby said:


> Why you care if they have your phone nr .. it is business it happened to me several time . after I cancelled the rider they still call me .then I told them the ride had been cancelled by Uber &#128512; have nice day .. I have a lot of cancellation ..I cancelled the ride if the rider are not at his location and the risk are high to get ticket ..


Besides what @[email protected] said, Any idea what kind of information someone can get on you by Googling your phone number? The passengers have no business having your personal number. As a female overnight driver I Already deal with enough BS. I sure as hell don't need to deal with passengers having my personal number.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Besides what @[email protected] said, Any idea what kind of information someone can get on you by Googling your phone number? The passengers have no business having your personal number. As a female overnight driver I Already deal with enough BS. I sure as hell don't need to deal with passengers having my personal number.


Better advice .get phone nr with 30$ months prepay plan special for Uber. Then problem fixed you answer at that nr only when you work ..prepay nr are not related to any of your information ...simple mobile sin card are 1$ on eBay


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Because I don't want stalkers...especially p*ssed off stalkers! &#128513;


This is good to be cautious. I know a driver who got tracked down on her personal Facebook account by a pax, simply by him looking up every single woman who shared her common name, until he found her by comparing her pictures on Facebook to the same face he saw on the Uber app, of which he had taken a screenshot of. He was not out to cause harm, only ask her out, but still, obliviously this pax was persistent.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Besides what @[email protected] said, Any idea what kind of information someone can get on you by Googling your phone number? The passengers have no business having your personal number. As a female overnight driver I Already deal with enough BS. I sure as hell don't need to deal with passengers having my personal number.


Be smart if you have so much attraction .build your own business and give private rides when they need for long cash rides ...I know many people who build up their business requested by customers if they do private rides .. once I had client went to Yatacha from Brooklyn and pay me 750$ for one day in cash ..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> This is good to be cautious. I know a driver who got tracked down on her personal Facebook account by a pax, simply by him looking up every single woman who shared her common name, until he found her by comparing her pictures on Facebook to the same face he saw on the Uber app, of which he had taken a screenshot of. He was not out to cause harm, only ask her out, but still, obliviously this pax was persistent.


Oh, I've got two interesting stories myself... &#128513;

- Not my pax, but a random guy saw me dropping off a pax and he literally found me by Googling my license plate (it's a personalized plate). He just wanted me to answer an argument on who was right, him or his friend, about what it meant.

- One of my pax found me on a dating website. Now, I won't go so far as to say that he searched for me, because it was a week later (though my friends think he was just trying to "play it cool"). I'm actually willing to bet that he came across me by chance (because we live a few miles apart and are the same age) and recognized me. I recognized his name right away when he emailed me because it wasn't a common man's name in the states. He wasn't creepy, nor super pushy.

I do sometimes give my phone number out, but it's very rare. If I can be found by people who put in a little effort, imagine if some of my random male passengers had my phone number just because I picked them up (or cancelled on them) once? &#128563;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gby said:


> Better advice .get phone nr with 30$ months prepay plan special for Uber. Then problem fixed you answer at that nr only when you work ..prepay nr are not related to any of your information ...simple mobile sin card are 1$ on eBay


Thanks for the advice but I already have it handled And have so for a few years.


Gby said:


> Be smart if you have so much attraction .build your own business and give private rides when they need for long cash rides ...I know many people who build up their business requested by customers if they do private rides .. once I had client went to Yatacha from Brooklyn and pay me 750$ for one day in cash ..


Yeah, I don't know if that would be considered smart but you do you . First of all With female drivers, lot of times, there's an ulterior motive. Second of all, as a female overnight driver, I'm not doing anything off GPS with a stranger or without proper insurance coverage. Different perspectives of being smart for different people, I guess. You do you boo. I'll do me.&#128513;


----------

